# Percentage of people that do not get approved at approval Panel



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All

We have our panel date in 3 days. I am so scared it is unreal, i am so scared that when we get to panel we won't get approved. My DH had told SW that i was very nervous and she said that they want to approve you and if there had have been anything she would have brought it up and she can't see anything..Plus she is recommending we are approved.

Is it only natural that i am this nervous I can't believe it has come round so quick and in a couple of days our fate will be decided by someone else.... I think that is why i am so nervous as it is taken out of our hands.

see you later
xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Nefe

I can't answer your post but sending some   for you as you sound so worried, but I wish you heaps of luck   and look forward to seeing you post after WITH your good news! 

All the best!  
Amanda xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning!

Don't worry! It's all too normal to panic and feel anxious and worked up before panel. Believe me, when you've got to other side of panel, you'll think "Was that it?? What was all the worrying about?"
And I can say that hand on heart, because I've been there twice (well four times if you include matching panel too) !!
It is one massive build up and one massive anticlimax afterwards.

One thing our first sw said to us, was unless the sw is 99.9% sure of you being approved, they wouldn't take you that far. It's a waste of their time and the authorities money to take you to panel unless you're a dead cert.
As far as I;m concerned, panel is just a formality.

Everything will be fine   xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Nefe

As Ever says, perfectly normal to feel like this but you will wonder what all the fuss was about after!

You'll be fine, they wouldn't be taking you to panel if they didn't think everything would go well.

Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

just wanted to say good luck for panel tomorrow, even though you wont need it, im sure.

keep us posted.

lots of love and    camly x x x x


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck  - it is highly unlikely and totally in the best interest of your social worker to take you to panel only when they believe you will get through.  They wouldn't put you through it if they believed it was not going to be a good outcome.  Hope to hear all about it tomorrow!  You must be so thrilled to be this far along the road.  All the very best for tomorrow


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow sure everything will be fine. Look forward to hearing your good news.
Sarah


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I was exactly the same. I thought I would mess it all up because I was so nervous. Really- I could barely string a sentence together! But I was told the same by my SW, that they would have said if there was any real risk you wouldn't be approved. I know this won't help with the nerves, you will be nervous- its one of the most important things you will ever do in your life. Once its over you can feel wonderful though......and then the waiting begins.
GOOD LUCK!  
Amanda


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for panel 

I hate panels! At our fostering one I was physically sick before it! Gawd knows what I am going to be like when I get to adoption panel in Oct 
x


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck Nefe - hope all goes well today. As the others have said its very rare to get turned down once you get to the panel stage.



Suzie said:


> for panel
> 
> I hate panels! At our fostering one I was physically sick before it! Gawd knows what I am going to be like when I get to adoption panel in Oct
> x


Our adoption one was much easier than the fostering one, mainly because they already knew us and we had a proven track record so there was less to check out. Hope that helps ease your fears and good luck.

Bop


----------

